# what is this yogurt thing



## rx7guy707 (May 26, 2010)

i heard some guy on here say that he give his dog his scoops of yogurt every day. what is this for? and how do you do it?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not an expert on this issue but yogurt is beneficial in regulating the digestive system probiotically. From what I've read on here, an organic yogurt with 5-7 living cultures is what you want. As far as amount, moderation, like everything in life. Maybe a couple of spoons full a day, just guessing Still learning myself and love this area of the forum!


----------



## rx7guy707 (May 26, 2010)

k i heard something about helping with the skin loss on the tail area or something like that


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

If you're having problems with your dog biting his tail, you might try some Bert's Bees hand salve. It is very soothing on dry and irritated skin, and also smells pretty strong of bee balm (menthol) so the dog won't like to lick or bite at it.
I ended up having to do this with Argos, as he was too young for the good stuff at the time and his puppy flea medicine didn't work for very long.
It won't get rid of the fleas but if you keep applying it every hour or so it will lessen his need to bite at the area.
Hope that helps


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

rx7guy707 said:


> k i heard something about helping with the skin loss on the tail area or something like that


depending on what food your feeding it could be food allergies.
oraganic PLAIN yogurt has probiotics and live cultures which help with the digestive track.
try this place and really study your dog foods
dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> depending on what food your feeding it could be food allergies.
> oraganic PLAIN yogurt has probiotics and live cultures which help with the digestive track.
> try this place and really study your dog foods
> dogfoodanalysis.com


dang it Trevor that's what I was going to say.
We give it to Nismo to settle his tummy. And you only do like a tablespoon full.
At least that's what our vet said, or because of the dairy it could give your dog diarrhea and that kind of defeats the purpose of giving it to him.


----------

